# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  التشريع عبر التاريخ في فلسطين

## هيثم الفقى

التشريع في عهد الدولة العثمانية

 كانت فلسطين قبل  عام 1917 جزءاً من الدولة العثمانية وكانت القوانين العثمانية هي القوانين  المعمول بها في فلسطين باعتبارها ولاية من ولايات الدولة العثمانية.. وكانت  الشريعة الإسلامية من أهم المصادر التي يستمد القانون منه أحكامه وهي  المصدر الرئيسي لجميع القوانين في تلك الفترة الزمنية, ومع ذلك فقد أدخلت  الدولة العثمانية قسماً كبيراً من القانون الفرنسي في منظومتها القانونية  حتى أصبح القانون الفرنسي مصدراً آخر للقوانين العثمانية بجانب أحكام  الشريعة الإسلامية. 



 ومن أهم القوانين والمجموعات  القانونية التي ورثناها منذ زمن الدولة العثمانية


 قانون  الأراضي في مجموعة عارف رمضان ودعيبس المر، ومجلة الأحكام العدلية التي  تضمن القانون المدني الفلسطيني في مجموعة سليم بات وفهمي الحسيني وقوانين  الوراثة والأوقاف والأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين على مذهب الأمام أبو حنيفة  النعماني، وأما بالنسبة للأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين فقد جاء القانون  البيزنطي الذي وضعته الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الشرقية ويطبق على عشرة طوائف من  المسيحيين في فلسطين. وكانت المحاكم الشرعية الإسلامية والمحاكم الملية  المسيحية هي الجهات التي تطبق قوانين الأحوال الشخصية وأن المحاكم النظامية  هي الجهات التي تعمل على تطبيق باقي القوانين النظامية.



 التشريع في عهد الانتداب البريطاني

 وفي سنة 1914 قامت الحرب  العالمية الأولى بين دول الحلفاء ومنها بريطانيا ودول المحور ومنها الدولة  العثمانية وانتصر الحلفاء على دول المحور ودخلت بريطانيا فلسطين سنة 1917  وأعلن الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين رسمياً بواسطة عصبة الأمم سنة 1922،  وهنا بدأت مرحلة جديدة من تاريخ القانون الفلسطيني وقد تميزت هذه الحقبة  بمرحلتين: المرحلة الأولى وتمتد من 1917 إلى سنة 1922 وهذه الفترة ساد فيها  نظام الحكم العسكري على فلسطين، حيث كانت تصدر التشاريع والأوامر من قبل  القائد العام للقوات البريطانية وكانت تهتم في الدرجة الأولى بالمحافظة على  أمن القوات البريطانية في البلاد، وتمتاز التشاريع في هذه الفترة بأنها  مؤقتة وانتهت بنهاية هذه الفترة ومع ذلك لم تتعرض هذه الأوامر أو التعليمات  التي كانت تصدر في البلاد إلى منظومة القوانين التي كانت سارية المفعول  زمن الدولة العثمانية بالإلغاء أو بالسريان، وانتهت هذه الفترة بصدور مرسوم  دستور فلسطين سنة 1922، المرحلة الثانية وتمتد من سنة 1922 حتى نهاية  الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين في 15/5/1948 وفي هذه الفترة كانت القوانين  تصدر من المندوب السامي البريطاني في فلسطين بعد عرضها على المجلس التنفيذي  الذي كان يضم رؤساء الدوائر الرسمية في البلاد ومعظمهم من البريطانيين،  وكان لملك بريطانيا الحق في عدم جواز أي قانون يصدر من المندوب السامي. ومع  ذلك فقد ورد في المادة (46) من رسوم دستور فلسطين على إبقاء العمل بجميع  القوانين العثمانية التي كانت سارية المفعول في فلسطين قبل الاحتلال ما لم  يجر تعديلها أو إلغاؤها. ويمكن نقسم هذه الفترة إلى ثلاث مراحل:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأولى: من سنة 1917 إلى سنة 1933: في هذه المرحلة وضعت  قوانين جديدة وألغيت قوانين عثمانية قديمة، ومن أهم مصادرها القانون  الإنجليزي إذ أن المندوب السامي كان ينقل القانون الإنجليزي بكامله ويطبقه  في فلسطين ومن أهمها قانون الاختصاص بموجب القوانين الأجنبية. وفي سنة 1934  صدر قانون يسمى قانون طبق التشاريع المنقحة، وهذا القانون أسند إلى أحد  رجال القانون الإنجليز صلاحية تجميع القوانين التي وضعت في الفترة من سنة  1917 وحتى سنة 1933، وكذلك التشاريع الفرعية وقد قام هذا الشخص ويسمى روبرت  هارس درايتون بتجميع هذه القوانين في أربعة أجزاء سميت فيما بعد بمجموعة  درايتون وأصبحت هي المرجع الوحيد للقوانين والقرارات التي وضعت في هذه  الفترة الزمنية.



 وأما المرحلة الثانية فتمتد من سنة  1933إلى 1947، وفي هذه الفترة تولت المطابع الحكومية والمجلس التنفيذي  الفلسطيني برئاسة المندوب السامي البريطاني إصدار القوانين ونشرها في  الجريدة الرسمية (الوقائع)، وكانت تنشر هذه القوانين كل سنة وتجمع في ثلاث  مجلدات، وأصبحت هذه المجموعات الأساس القانوني في الرجوع إلى أي قانون أو  قرار أو لائحة.



 التشريع في عهد الإدارة المصرية  الأردنية

 في 15/5/1948 أنهت بريطانيا انتدابها على فلسطين واغتصبت  إسرائيل الجزء الأكبر منها وبقى قطاع غزة تحت الإدارة المصرية، والضفة  الغربية تحت السيادة الأردنية وجاء ذلك بقرار من جامعة الدول العربية. وفى  سنة 1952 أعلنت الأردن ضمها للضفة الغربية لتصبح جزءاً من المملكة  الهاشمية، في حين حافظت مصر على استقلالية قطاع غزة باعتباره الجزء المتبقي  من فلسطين وباعتبار شعبها جزء من الأمة العربية وفلسطين جزء من الوطن  العربي الكبير.



 التشريع في قطاع غزة تحت الإدارة  المصرية

 وضعت مصر يدها على قطاع غزة بقرار من جامعة الدول العربية  بعد 15/5/48 وعين اللواء أحمد سالم حاكماً عسكرياً على القطاع في 26/5/48  والذي بدأ صلاحياته بالتأكيد على سريان جميع القوانين والأنظمة واللوائح  التي كانت سارية المفعول زمن الانتداب البريطاني ما لم تلغ أو تعدل، واستمر  الحال كذلك حتى قيام ثورة يوليو عام 1952 .وفى العام 1955 صدر القانون  الأساسي رقم 285 الذي أقر إنشاء المجلس التشريعي بالقطاع تكون له صلاحية  إقرار القوانين مع إناطة الحاكم العام صلاحية إصدارها ونشرها في الوقائع  الفلسطينية، واستمر الوضع كذلك حتى أصدر رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية الإعلان  الدستوري لقطاع غزة في 5/3/1962 وأكد فيه صلاحيات المجلس التشريعي بإصدار  القوانين بنفس الطريقة السابقة في ظل القانون الأساسي لسنة 1955.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ولا ننسى أن نشير هنا إلى أن إسرائيل قد احتلت قطاع غزة  خلال حرب السويس عام 1956، وأصدر الحاكم العسكري الإسرائيلي عدة أوامر  وقرارات وقد ألغيت جميعها عند عودة الإدارة المصرية لقطاع غزة سنة 1957.  وقد قامت الإدارة المصرية بتجميع وتصنيف القوانين والأوامر والقرارات  وغيرها من التشريعات في ثلاث مجموعات من الوقائع الفلسطينية، الأولى من سنة  1948ـ1956 والثانية من 57ـ1960 والثالثة من 61ـ1964، ولم يتيسر للإدارة  المصرية إصدار مجموعتها الرابعة بسبب قيام الحرب في 5/6/1967 وبقيت  القوانين التي صدرت في تلك الفترة في أعداد الوقائع الفلسطينية مبعثرة بحيث  أصبح الرجوع إليها صعباً.



 التشريع في الضفة الغربية في  ظل المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية

 وأما بالنسبة للضفة الغربية فقد  قامت المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية بضم الضفة الغربية إليها سنة 1952 وأصبحت  جزءاً من المملكة، وأعادت صياغة القوانين الفلسطينية التي كان معمولاً بها  في الضفة قبل ذلك صياغةً جديدة، وموسومة بإصدارات أردنية ثم بدأت في تعديل  القوانين أو استبدالها بقوانين أردنية تُعتمد من قبل الملك.



 التشريع في الأراضي الفلسطينية في الضفة والقطاع

 زمن الاحتلال  الإسرائيلي بعد 5/6/1967: لقد انتهجت سلطة الاحتلال في وضع الأوامر  العسكرية نفس الأسلوب الذي انتهجته السلطات السابقة بالنسبة لقطاع غزة  والضفة، بأن أصدر القائد العام العسكري في كل من غزة والضفة، القرار رقم  (2)لسنة 1967 يؤكد فيه سريان جميع القوانين والقرارات والأوامر المعمول بها  في السابق ما لم يتم إلغاؤها أو تعديلها.



 وبدأت سلطات  الاحتلال تصدر الأوامر والتعليمات على مدى سبع وعشرين عاماً اعتباراً من  5/6/1967 وحتى سنة 1994. حيث وصل عدد الأوامر العسكرية في قطاع غزة خلال  فترة الاحتلال إلى(1111) أمراً عسكرياً، وفي الضفة حوالي 1750 أمر عسكري. 



 ولا يغيب عن البال أنه خلال فترة الاحتلال الإسرائيلي  تبعثرت المراجع القانونية في الضفة والقطاع وحرقت أو فقدت من أيدي رجال  القانون بسبب الحرب حتى أصبح الرجوع إليها صعب المنال وشق على الباحث  القانوني بأن يجد نصاً قانونياً مكتوباً في أي مكان إلا في أيدي قلة من  رجال القانون السابقين. الأمر الذي دفعنا إلى التفكير في إعادة تجميع  القوانين الفلسطينية في أعداد مسلسله يجمع كل عدد القوانين المتشابهة وذلك  بالاشتراك مع زميلين وهما الأستاذين/ مازن سيسالم واسحق مهنا حتى أصبح  للباحث القانوني القدرة على الرجوع إلى النصوص القانونية الأصلية مع كافة  التعديلات التي جرت عليها وأصبح الرجوع إلى أي نص قانوني ميسوراً وسهلاً  لرجال القضاء والنيابة والمحامين وأساتذة القانون بالجامعات، حتى أصبحت هذه  المجموعة تضم 57 عدداً (كتاباً) شملت ما يقارب 99% من منظومة القانون  الفلسطيني، وأضحت المصدر الوحيد الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه في الرجوع إلى  النصوص القانونية وذالك بعد كفاح مرير وجهد جهيد في البحث عن أصول القانون  الفلسطيني في غزة والضفة و أراضي ما قبل سنة 1948.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التشريع في ظل السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية

 عادت  السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية إلى البلاد سنة 1994 بموجب اتفاقية أوسلو وقد  أعطت المادة (7) من الاتفاقية مجلس السلطة المكون من (24) عضواً حق اقتراح  مشاريع القوانين، وفي نفس الوقت استوجبت الاتفاقية ضرورة عرض هذه المشاريع  على الجانب الإسرائيلي حتى يوافق عليها. فإذا ما وافق عليها تصدر تلك  القوانين من قبل رئيس السلطة وإن رفضت تلك المشاريع لا يجوز لرئيس السلطة  إصدارها، وكان على الجانب الإسرائيلي أن يبين موافقته أو رفضه في خلال شهر  من تاريخ تبليغه بها فإذا لم يتم الرد خلال الشهر يعتبر ذلك بمثابة موافقة.



 إلا أن السلطة الوطنية برغبة شعبية لم يرق لها هذا الحال  ورفضت عملياً هذا الوضع بالنسبة لوضع التشاريع الثابتة، واتبعت وضع  القرارات والقوانين دون الرجوع إلى الجانب الإسرائيلي بحيث قام ديوان  الفتوى والتشريع بهذا الدور الرئيس في هذه الفترة لصياغة تلك القوانين  ومراجعتها. واستمر الحال كذلك طبقاً لاتفاقية أوسلو إلى أن تم تشكيل المجلس  التشريعي سنة 1995 الذي تولى مهمة إقرار القوانين بعد دراستها وقراءتها  القراءة الأولى والثانية والثالثة، إلا أن ديوان الفتوى والتشريع استمر في  مهمته بشكل أكثر اجتهاداً ومثابرة، بحيث لم يعد هناك أي جهة أخرى قادرة على  صياغة المشاريع القوانين والقرارات واللوائح بشكلها الصحيح سوى الديوان،  وأنه لابد وأن تمر من خلاله جميع المشاريع التي تطرح من قبل الجهات الرسمية  لصياغتها ثم يقوم الديوان بعد إنجازها بإحالتها لمجلس الوزراء الذي يقوم  بدوره بإحالة المشروع إلى المجلس التشريعي ثم يقوم الأخير بقراءاته الثلاثة  ثم يقر المشروع ويرسل للرئيس السلطة الوطنية لإصداره طبقاً لما ورد في  نصوص القانون الأساسي الصادر بهذا الشأن. وقد صدر في عهد السلطة الوطنية  منذ سنة 1994 حتى تاريخه 70 قانون في أمور مختلفة وحوالي 213 مرسوماً أو  قراراً رئاسياً. ومن مجلس الوزراء 62 قرار وزاري، وأنه لا زال هناك العديد  من مشاريع القوانين الهامة التي أعدت من قبل ديوان الفتوى والتشريع بيد  المجلس التشريعي والتي تجري الآن مناقشتها في المجلس لإقرارها.



 وإن عملية إعداد مشروع القانون في الديوان تجري على أحدث السبل التي  تعد فيه مشاريع القوانين في العام وفي نفس الجهات والأجهزة التشريعية  اللازمة لإدارته ثم إصداره فقد بين القانون الأساسي واللائحة الداخلية  للمجلس التشريعي تفاصيل ذلك داخل المجلس أما بالنسبة لديوان الفتوى  والتشريع فإن القانون رقم (5) سنة 1995 فقد أورد بعض تلك التي يقوم بها عمل  الديوان.



 ثم قام الديوان بتبني تحرير مجلة الوقائع  الفلسطينية وهي الجريدة الرسمية اللازمة لنشر القوانين والتشريعات بحيث لا  تعتبر أية تشريعات أخرى سارية المفعول ما لم يتم نشرها فيها، ويمضى على ذلك  ثلاثون يوماً. وقد بلغت أعداد الجريدة الرسمية التي احتوت جميع القوانين  والقرارات والمراسيم والأنظمة والمسماة بالوقائع إلى سبعة وأربعين عدداً  كان آخرها في شهر أكتوبر سنة 2003.



 والمعروف أن  القوانين التي تصدر في ظل السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية تشكل بديلاً للقوانين  الأردنية المعمول بها في الضفة والقوانين المصرية المعمول بها في قطاع غزة،  بحيث أصبح القانون الفلسطيني يغطي جميع الأراضي الفلسطينية في الضفة  والقطاع بدلاً من وجود نظامين مختلفين في السابق، وهذا أمر ضروري تقتضيه  مسألة توحيد الأراضي الفلسطينية تحت ظل دولة فلسطينية عاصمتها القدس الشريف  إنشاء الله.



 إشكالية تعدد القوانين الفلسطينية

 ورقة عمل الأستاذ/ فهمي النجار، قاضى محكمة بداية غزة:

 في  4/5/1994 وقعت اتفاقية غزة أريحا أولاً بين طرفيها منظمة التحرير  الفلسطينية وإسرائيل، ومن نتائجها المباشرة إنشاء السلطة الوطنية  الفلسطينية، وفي 28 سبتمبر عام 1995 وقعت الاتفاقية المرحلية الفلسطينية  الإسرائيلية. وذلك لأجل إعادة انتشار الجيش الإسرائيلي وتوسيع نطاق ولاية  السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية التي وضعت يدها على زمام الأمور في كافة مناحي  الحياة سياسياً واقتصادياً واجتماعياً وثقافياً. وقد واجهت في حينه بنية  قانونية غير سوية حيث يوجد نظام قانوني وقضائي في قطاع غزة، يختلف عن  النظام القانوني والقضائي في الضفة الغربية خاصة وأن القوانين المطبقة في  قطاع غزة والضفة الغربية هي عبارة عن مزيج منها ما هو عثماني ومنها ما هو  بريطاني ومنها ما هو مصري ومنها ما هو أردني إضافة إلى الأوامر العسكرية  الصادرة عن جيش الاحتلال الإسرائيلي. والتي طبقت على الضفة والقطاع بعد  هزيمة 1967 والتي ألغت بموجبها الكثير من القوانين والتشاريع الفلسطينية  التي تخالف أهدافها.



 ومن المعلوم أن لكل من هذه  القوانين مدارسها ومناهجها فمثلاً القانون العثماني وخاصة مجلة الأحكام  العدلية والتي تعتبر من ضمن مصادر القانون المدني الفلسطيني مصدرها مدرسة  الفقه الحنفي الإسلامي، والقانون البريطاني مصدره مدرسة الأنجلو سكسوني  والتي تقوم على الأعراف والسوابق القضائية والأحكام، وكلاًّ من القانون  المصري الذي طبق بعض منه على قطاع غزة، والقانون الأردني الذي طبق بأكمله  على الضفة الغربية باعتبارها جزء من المملكة الأردنية ينتميان إلى المدرسة  اللاتينية التي تعتمد على النصوص والتي طرأ عليها الكثير من التعديلات.  بالإضافة إلى صدور العديد من القوانين الفلسطينية في ظل المجلس التنفيذي  الذي أنشئ جرّاء صدور القانون الأساسي رقم 255 لسنة 1955 عن رئاسة  الجمهورية المصرية، وأيضا خلال انعقاد جلسات المجلس التشريعي الذي أنشئ بعد  صدور النظام الدستوري لقطاع غزة عام 1962 إضافة إلى قوانين أخرى تنتمي إلى  مدارس متعددة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأمر الذي يبين معه أنه يوجد العديد من القوانين المطبقة  ذات المصادر المختلفة ومن هنا ظهرت الإشكاليات القانونية فيما يتعلق  بالنظام القانوني الذي ستطبقه السلطة الوطنية في المناطق التابعة لها وما  هي طبيعة القوانين التي ستعمل بموجبها؟ وتقوم علي تطبيقها وقد انبرى العديد  إلي القول بأنه يوجد فراغ قانوني يشمل مناطق السلطة الوطنية وهذا قول  مردود عليهم خاصة وأن لدينا تراثنا القانوني الممتد عبر مئات السنين، وفي  رأينا من ليس له ماضي فليس له حاضر ولا مستقبل. إن القوانين الإنجليزية  حينما طبقت على فلسطين بعد صك الانتداب البريطاني إنما كان بموجب دستور عام  1922 كما أن ما طبق من قوانين مصرية زمن الحقبة المصرية إنما كان بموجب  القانون الأساسي الصادر عام 1955 وأيضا بموجب الدستور الصادر عام 1962،  وكذلك الضفة الغربية حينما طبق القانون الأردني عليها عام 1950 وما بعده  فبموجب مرسوم ملكي كون الضفة الغربية اقتطعت في حينه من الأرض الفلسطينية  وضمت إلى المملكة الأردنية إلا أنه لا يغيب عنا وجود إشكاليات قانونية جمة  حيال تطبيق القانون خاصة وكما ذكرنا سابقاً عدم وحدة المصادر لهذه  القوانين، و كان لا بد من ذكر ما سبق لنذكر من أين أتت الإشكالية فمع تعاقب  الدول على احتلال أرضنا وكل منها وضعت القوانين والمراسيم التشريعية  لحماية مصالحها هو الذي أوجد الإشكالية إضافة إلى تبعثر القوانين كما أن  الإلغاء والتعديل الذي جرى على هذه القوانين جعل المختص القانوني وأصحاب  المصالح في جهل من معرفتها وبالتالي كان القضاة والمتقاضون يجدون الصعوبة  الجمة للوصول إلى القانون الواجب التطبيق، إضافة إلى اختلاف القانون من حيث  تطبيقه فمثلاً قانون العقوبات الأردني المنتمى إلى المدرسة اللاتينية  المطبق على الضفة الغربية يختلف في الكثير من مواده المطبقة عن قانون  العقوبات الإنجليزي المنتمي إلى المدرسة الأنجلو سكسونية المطبق في قطاع  غزة، فعلى سبيل المثال نصت المادة 27/1 من عقوبات الأردني رقم 1/1996  المطبق على الضفة الغربية (إذا حكم علي شخص بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة  أشهر يجوز للمحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم أن تحول مدة الحبس إلى غرامة على أساس  نصف دينار عن كل يوم وذلك إذا اقتنع إن الغرامة عقوبة كافية للجريمة التي  أدين بها ذلك الشخص). فإذا حضر شخص من الضفة الغربية إلى قطاع غزة وارتكب  جريمة عقوبتها ثلاثة أشهر فلا يجوز للمحكمة أن تستبدل هذه العقوبة بغرامة.  وكما أن المادة 47 من القانون سالف الذكر نصت من ضمن الأسباب التي تسقط  الأحكام الجزائية (الصلح) أو تمنع تنفيذها أو تؤجل صدورها هي صفح الفريق  المتضرر لا يوجد ما يقابلها في القانون المطبق على قطاع غزة. المادة 281 من  طلق زوجه ولم يراجع القاضي أو من ينوب عنه خلال خمسة عشر يوماً بطلب تسجيل  هذا الطلاق كما يقضي بذلك قانون حقوق العائلة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن  شهر واحد أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ديناراً لا يوجد مقابلها في قطاع  غزة. لا يجوز فيه استبداله بالغرامة فهذه إشكالية وأيضاً بالنسبة لقانون  الشركات المطبق في قطاع غزة يوجد الكثير من مواده تختلف تماماً عن قانون  الشركات المطبق في الضفة الغربية بحيث أن الشركة القائمة في قطاع غزة بموجب  القانون المطبق في الضفة الغربية لا يجوز قيدها في الضفة الغربية رغم أن  كلا المنطقتين تشكل جسما جغرافياً واحداً، كما أن قانون الاستثمار المطبق  في الضفة الغربية يختلف في بنوده عن قانون الاستثمار المطبق لدى قطاع غزة  فهذه من الإشكاليات التطبيقية العملية التي ينعكس أثرها سلباً على  المتقاضين في كافة مناحي الحياة. الأمر الذي حرصت السلطة الوطنية على  إنهائه بمجرد إنشائها حيث صدر اثنان وعشرون قانون عن رئيس السلطة الوطنية  ابتداء من القانون رقم 1 لسنة 1994 وحتى القانون رقم 3 لسنة 1996 وذلك بهدف  توحيد القانون الفلسطيني ولمنع الازدواجية في التطبيق ولإنهاء الإشكالية  القانونية، كما صدر واحد وأربعون قانوناً عن المجلس التشريعي ابتداء من  قانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996 وانتهاء بالقانون الأساسي المعدل، كما صدر مرسومان  رئاسيان لهما قوة القانون، وصدر ستون مرسوماً رئاسياً أخر منذ إنشاء السلطة  حتى تاريخه وبذا أصبح همّ المشرع وحدة القوانين من حيث المصدر القانونى.  ولكل ما تقدم فإننا نوصي بتشكيل لجان متخصصة لدراسة القوانين التي لم توجد  بعد سواء في الضفة الغربية أو قطاع غزة ومقارنتها ومدى الاختلاف بينها من  حيث التطبيق لكي تتمكن اللجان المختلفة حين وضع القوانين أن تجد بنك  معلومات حول كل قانون يراد توحيده، كما أننا نوصي بأن لا نكون في عجالة مع  الزمن لترتيب النظام القانوني قياساً بدول أخرى سبقتنا إلى ذلك. ولكل ما  سبق فلا بد من وجود قانون فلسطيني واحد يطبق على كافة الأراضي الفلسطينية  وذلك لإنهاء إشكاليات تعدد مصادر القوانين الفلسطينية التي كانت سارية على  المناطق الفلسطينية قبل قيام السلطة الفلسطينية عام 1994.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القانون الفلسطيني والقضاء بالعرف

 د.غيث أبو غيث،  مستشار الرئيس لشؤون العشائر قدم ورقة تحت هذا العنوان كانت كالتالي:

 إن ما هو معروف وشائع بالخطأ باسم القضاء العشائري هو في حقيقته الموضوعية  والتاريخية (القضاء بالعرف) وهو مصدر أساسي للتشريع الوضعي وللقوانين لدى  الشعوب والدول المختلفة.



 القضاء بالعرف: يمكن تعريفه  بأنه الأحكام التي أطمأنت واستقرت عليها النفوس بموافقة العقل والنقل  واستقبلتها العادات والتقاليد بالرضا والقبول.



 الأعراف  والتقاليد والعادات: هي حصيلة لتبلور التكوين الثقافي والأخلاقي للفرد  والجماعة في سياق التطور التاريخي، وتجسيد لمدى نضج علاقات التفاعل  والتبادل بين أبناء المجتمع الواحد في إطار سلوكيات والتزامات تحقق السلام  الاجتماعي والمصالح العامة والخاصة.



 العرف: هو عند  علماء الاجتماع مجموعة من الأحكام والقوانين والقواعد غير المكتوبة توارثها  الأبناء عن الآباء وأصبحت ملزمة للفرد والمجتمع.



 تطور  القضاء بالعرف فلسطينياً

 إن القضاء بالعرف والإصلاح يرجع إلى زمن  بعيد وذلك عائد للحاجة لإيجاد روابط وضوابط تحكم سلوك الفرد ولتسيير حياة  البشر للأفضل، حيث اعتمد القانون الروماني على القضاء بالعرف والعادة.



 ولقد كان للقضاء بالعرف امتداد زماني، حيث لجأ العرب للاحتكام  إلى الأعراف السائدة لديهم قبل الإسلام في العصر الجاهلي ومن قضاتهم  المشهورين (هرم بن سنان والحارث ابن عوف) اللذان قاما بإصلاح ذات البين بين  قبيلتي عبس وذبيان ومنهم ايضاً (الأكثم وهاشم ابن عبد مناف) ومن النساء  اللاتي عملن في القضاء (هند بنت الحسن الأيادية وصخر بنت لقمان) فالقضاء  بالعرف أول قانون في جاهلية العرب.



 ولا ننسى قصة  التحكيم في وضع الحجر الأسود في مكانه في بناء الكعبة المشرفة وقبول  القبائل العربية بالاحتكام للرسول عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام حيث حكم في تلك  القضية ونزلت الأطراف المتخاصمة عند رأيه عليه السلام، أما في العهد  الإسلامي فقد نزلت على الرسول الكريم الآيات التي تحث على الإصلاح واللجوء  إلى التحكيم. ففي قوله تعالى في سورة النساء (لا خير في كثير من نجواهم إلا  من أمر بصدقة أو معروف أو إصلاح بين الناس) وفي قوله تعالى على لسان سيدنا  شعيب (إن أريد إلا الإصلاح ما استطعت) تبيان أن رسالة الأنبياء هي للإصلاح  بالمفهوم الواسع للكلمة وخاصة في شؤون الناس ومعاملاتهم وخصوماتهم بين  بعضهم البعض. وفي سيرة الرسول الكريم عليه السلام وفي أحاديثه الشريفة  الأمثلة الكبيرة التي تبين وتؤكد أهمية وشرعية الحكم بالعرف وقد أمره الله  تعالى بقوله (خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف) وبقوله (وإن طائفتان من المؤمنين  اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما) وفي الحديث (الصلح جائز بين المسلمين).



 أما في العصر الحديث فلا يخفي على أحد أن معظم القوانين الوضعية أخذت  من العرف وأخذت به كمصدر من مصادرها التشريعية والقانونية، بل أن هناك بعض  الدول التي تعتبر في قمة الدول المتقدمة والديمقراطية كبريطانيا مثلا  والتي يعتبر قانون الدولة لديها كمجموعة من الأعراف التي تعارف المجتمع  عليها حتى أصبحت قانوناً مكتوباً يسيرون عليه، وأيضا القانون الهندي هو  قانون مستمد من العرف.



 ففي عهد الأتراك تم تشكيل محكمة  عشائرية ومجلس عشائري يضم فريقاً من الموظفين الإداريين والمشايخ لمساعدة  الدولة في فرض هيبتها وتوفير الاستقرار، كما أنه في عهد الانتداب البريطاني  تم تشكيل مجلس الدموم وذلك سنة 1919 في مدينة بئر السبع لحل القضايا  المستعصية وصدر قرار بتشكيل محاكم العرف والعادة وقضاتها وتشكيل لجنة لهذا  الغرض وفي عام 1948 شكلت لجنة إصلاح لحفظ سلامة مدينة نابلس وقراها في حال  حدوث أي خلافات.



 أما في عهد الانتداب الأردني فقد وسعت  لجان الإصلاح وكان منها ما يختص بقضايا الدم ومنها ما يختص بقضايا العِرض  ومنها ما اختص بقضايا الأرض كل حسب خبرته.



 وقد انطبق  هذا الأمر على قطاع غزة أيضاً إبان العهد المصري حيث كان الوجهاء ورجال  العرف هم من يقومون بحل النزاعات والخلافات.



 أما في عهد  الاحتلال الإٍسرائيلي فقد تكرس عمل الإصلاح وأصبحت له أهمية قصوى في حياة  الناس وذلك عائد لرفض شعبنا الفلسطيني اللجوء لمحاكم الاحتلال وشرطته  وأجهزته القمعية حيث كان المواطنون يحلون خلافاتهم باللجوء إلى رجال  الإصلاح والقضاة العرفيين، وحسب العرف والعادة الدارجة حيث شكلت لجان  الإصلاح في جميع مناطق الوطن واتضح ذلك جلياً في عهد الانتفاضة الأولى  المباركة.



 وفي سنة 1985 عقد مؤتمر شمل رجال الإصلاح  وعلماء الشريعة للتقريب بين عمل الإصلاح وبين الشريعة الإسلامية التي هي  الأساس في أعرافنا وأحكامنا في الصلح. وقد استمر حل الخلافات باللجوء إلى  لجان الإصلاح ورجاله حتى عهد الانتفاضة سنة 1988 في كل محافظات قطاع غزة  ومخيماتها وقرى الضفة ومدنها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وقد أصرت القيادة الوطنية الموحدة للانتفاضة على الدعوة إلى  تشكيل لجان الإصلاح ومساعدتها في رسالتها حيث شكلت اللجان في الضفة وغزة  لحل المشاكل وعدم اللجوء لمحاكم الاحتلال كما صدر قرار عن المجلس الوطني  الفلسطيني المنعقد في عمان بتشكيل لجنة تشرف على تشكيل لجان إصلاح فرعية في  الضفة والقطاع حيث استطاعت هذه اللجان أن تكون البديل لمحاكم المحتل  الغاصب وشرطته مما كرس سلطة الشعب في مواجهة الاحتلال وأوجد جهاز شعبي وطني  حافظ على وحدة وتماسك العائلة الفلسطينية والبنية الاجتماعية. وأشير هنا  إلى العديد من هذه اللجان قد تشكل بقرار من القيادة الفلسطينية في تونس  ممثلة بشخص الأخ الرئيس ياسر عرفات.



 أما في ظل السلطة  الوطنية الفلسطينية فقد اختلف الأمر واختلفت طبيعة القضاء بالعرف فمن  النادر الآن اللجوء إلى التقاضي بالعرف خاصة بعد تشكيل المحاكم النظامية  ومباشرتها لعملها وصدور بعض القوانين الفلسطينية التي تنظم حياة المواطن  وعلاقته بالدولة.



 وازدادت أهمية عمل الإصلاح والمصلحين  لمساعدة السلطة في استقرار الأمن والأمان وما يتم الآن من قضاء عرفي هو  مصالحات بين أطراف الخصومة أو لجوء إلى التحكيم الذي هو مقر بحكم القانون  برضا من طرفي الخصومة وتكون معظم قرارات لجان الإصلاح رضائية وتقريبية،  ونؤكد هنا على أن عمل الإصلاح ينصب على معالجة آثار المشكلة وإزالة الأثر  النفسي الباقي في نفوس أهل المجني عليه وعائلته وعشيرته.



 فالقانون يأخذ مجراه في إيقاع العقوبة على الجاني ولجان الإصلاح تعالج أثر  هذا الاعتداء والمساعدة في نزع فتيل الفتنة وإنهاء الخلاف.



 فمنذ تاريخ 14/9/1994 ومع دخول السلطة الفلسطينية وعودتها إلى أرض الوطن  أعيد تشكيل إدارة شؤون العشائر بمرسوم رئاسي نشر في جريدة الوقائع  الفلسطينية الرسمية، حيث صدر قرار السيد الرئيس بتاريخ 9/11/1994 بإنشاء  إدارة شؤون العشائر حيث تكون تابعة لمكتب الرئيس وجزءاً منه وجهاز من أجهزة  السلطة الفلسطينية وقد قام الدكتور غيث أبو غيث مستشار الرئيس لشؤون  العشائر بوضع هيكلية الإدارة وحدد طبيعة عملها ومهامها بما يتناسب مع الدور  الكبير الذي ستؤديه والذي لا يقف عند عمل الإصلاح والإشراف عليه بل  يتجاوزه إلى مراعاة شؤون العشائر الفلسطينية في الوطن والشتات، ومع بداية  مباشرة الإدارة لمهامها قامت بعقد مؤتمر للقضاء بالعرف والإصلاح تحت رعاية  الأخ الرئيس خرج بعده توصيات منها:



 1ـ إعادة النظر في  الأحكام والقضايا العرفية والإصلاح وإلغاء بعض الشوائب التي شابت عمل  الإصلاح كمفهوم الرزقة مثلاً.

 2ـ اقتصار الترحيل في قضايا القتل  على شخص الجاني ومن اشترك معه فعلاً في جريمته استناداً لمبدأ فردية  المسؤولية الجنائية والقاعدة الشرعية (لا تزر وازرةً وزر أخرى) وعدم ترحيل  عائلة الجاني إلا في حالات الضرورة القصوى وفي ظروف معينة كأن يتجاور مسكني  الجاني والمجني عليه ويكون الترحيل لفترة وجيزة لحين هدوء الأمر.

 3ـ رفع مذكرة للمجلس التشريعي حول القضاء بالعرف والإصلاح للأخذ به كرافد  من روافد القانون ودعامة من دعامات استتباب الأمن.

 4ـ التشديد على  أن الإصلاح والقضاء العرفي هو مساند ومساعد للقانون والمحاكم وليس بديلا  عنه.

 5ـ الدعوة لفلسطنة القوانين مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار العرف  الفلسطيني والعادات كمصدر رئيس من مصادر القانون الفلسطيني.

 6ـ  التأكيد على دور رجالات الإصلاح والقضاء العرفي في إحلال الأمن والأمان  وإصلاح ذات البين دون تلقي أي رسوم على ذلك فالأصل في الإصلاح أنه ابتغاء  لوجه الله.

 7ـ مناشدة الأخ الرئيس بضرورة مساعدة رجال الإصلاح  وتوفير مبالغ رمزية للبعض منهم لمساعدتهم في تأدية عملهم.

 8ـ  التأكيد على التعاون الوثيق بين رجال الإصلاح والشرطة وتسهيل عملها في  إلقاء القبض على الجناة وفرض الأمن والمحافظة على سلامة المواطنين.



 هذا وقد قامت إدارة شؤون العشائر بافتتاح العديد من المقرات لها  حيث تنتشر مقارها وتغطي جميع محافظات الوطن من جنين شمالاً إلى رفح جنوباً  إضافة لأماكن تواجد لجان الإصلاح ومكاتبها الفرعية حيث قامت الإدارة  بإعداد النماذج الخاصة بعمل لجان الإصلاح وروعي في هذه النماذج عدم  معارضتها للشريعة الإسلامية الغراء وعدم منافاتها للقانون حيث أعدت  بالتعاون مع رجال القانون وفقهاء الشريعة ويتم توزيع هذه النماذج على  اللجان المعتمدة في الإدارة ولا تأخذ هذه القرارات صفة الإلزامية إلا بعد  اعتمادها من قبل إدارة شؤون العشائر حيث يقوم المستشار القانوني بمراجعتها  وتكييفها من ناحية قانونية.



 كما أعيدت هيكلة لجان  الإصلاح وتنظيمها وإعادة ربطها بإدارة شؤون العشائر بصفتها الجهة الرسمية  المخولة بذلك وتفعيل لجان الإصلاح والقيام بدورات لتطوير هذه اللجان، وقد  قامت الإدارة أيضاً بتشكيل لجنة تنسيق عليا للإصلاح إحداها في المحافظات  الشمالية والأخرى في المحافظات الجنوبية بالإضافة للجان مركزية للإصلاح في  كل محافظة يتبعها لجان فرعية، تنتشر في جميع تجمعات أبناء شعبنا حيث بلغ  العدد الإجمالي لرجال الإصلاح المعتمدين لدينا أكثر من 650 رجل إصلاح  معظمهم يعملون تطوعاً وقد روعي حين اعتمادهم إجراءات معينة وشروط يجب  توافرها فيهم وبعد ذلك الحصول على الإجازة الأمنية من الأجهزة الأمنية  المختصة وبالتنسيق والتعاون مع الأجهزة والجهات الرسمية خاصة الشرطة وبعد  جمع المعلومات بين أبناء المجتمع وعند أفراد عائلته، ورجال الإصلاح وقضاة  العرف هم رسل محبة وسلام ورسل إصلاح بين الناس لنشر الوئام والأمان بينهم  وإحلاله محل الخصام والنزاع والخوف.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وتتابع إدارة شؤون العشائر لجان الإصلاح بالتوجيه والإشراف  المباشر والدائم حيث يقوم طاقم مختص من الإدارة بمتابعة القضايا المعالجة  وتصويبها وتوثيقها، وروعي عند تشكيل اللجان أن تضم في عضويتها رجل قانون  وفقيه ديني خاصة في اللجان المركزية لكي يتم تغليف قراراتها بإطار قانوني  وقالب ديني يراعي عادات وعرف شعبنا ولا يتنافى مع أحكام الشريعة ولا يتعارض  مع القانون.

----------

